# Square Elastic



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Been a few days since I been on (OK more like 6 or 7 months). I been super busy with new business and new baby. But I'm getting that itch to start back to making some new slingshots. I shoot stones pretty much all the time rarely I'll pick up a hand full of marbles. So i try to set up for stones and I'm thinking the squares would give a good stout pull to push heavy rocks (just theory some of y'all probably no if this is right or not). Anyway cut to chase I want to set up a few with squares and need to order some new power sources anyway so thought be a good time to try them. Trouble is where in the world can i get some at a decent price here in the US. 
Thanks in advance guys and good to be back on here looking forward to relieve some stress building a few slingshots


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out one of our vendors here, EHS Slingshots / Slingshots.ws

On his website he sells square rubber by the pound with free shipping world wide.

http://www.slingshots.ws/


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_*I*__* believe there are better options in the flat bands and tubes!*_
_*I have one slingshot w/ squares and they seem really sluggish to me......just my opinion.*_


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Rockslinger above. I'm not a fan of squares, I find they have far too heavy a pull for the performance they give.

However, bands are like taste in music, everyone has their own. What works for one person may not work for everyone else. The only way to know for sure is to give everything a go and settle on what works for you.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i agree with Hrawk, i have all of mine set with different bands/tubes, not because of performance, because i like driving a different car every day. doing this long enough id narrowing down my prefered choice, but even when i do i will keep my bands of choice on my best shooters and still play with different bands.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Hey Bigfoot, PM me your address I'll send you a set to try._
_Jim_


----------

